# Marina Mall Parking



## manchesterborn (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi,
I am going to do a bit a of shopping tomorrow in the Marina after work. Not actually been to that mall before (new to Dubai) and so only just figured out where the carpark entrance is!!!! Anyway, I know that the mall closes at 10pm but what time does exit access from the carpark close? Basically I am going to do some shopping and then might go for some food etc on the marina walk. I just dont want my car to be locked in if it is getting on towards 11:30....


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Car Park is open 24/7 I think. I have retrieved my car from there at 3am before.


----------



## manchesterborn (Jul 4, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> Car Park is open 24/7 I think. I have retrieved my car from there at 3am before.


brilliant cheers for that.


----------



## Amame (Jan 11, 2011)

it opens 24 hours cos it links to the hotel parking! So if the mall's door close you have to use the hotel entrance to get to the parking.


----------

